# Instant Pay Issues?



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

So i recently started driving again after uber changed their policy on acceptance because they were requiring SELECT to drive X in my market. I got my Uber debit card, activated it last weekend and drove monday. I wanted to test it out so i transferred the funds from the first two rides and sure enough it was instant. I get gas today on the uber card since i know there is close to $90 in my earnings. Sign in to transfer the funds and it says I'm not eligible for Instant Pay. Sent a few emails to support to no avail, they're saying its a test and that they will let me know when its available again. Anyone have any ideas how to get them to cut it back on? I've been with uber since feb 15', 4.8 rating with 400+ rides. Never had any issues. 

Is this a system glitch or is it something i did?


----------



## Uberanon (Jun 24, 2015)

Uber support team does not give a rats *** about your problem. I've been active part time for three years now, and I was never offered instant pay . My friend that started less then a year ago has instant pay on his account. I've sent numerous emails to support and every response I got stated something TOTALLY different and off topic.


----------



## Grandv (Aug 22, 2016)

Support answers are cut and paste answers. They don't even read the questions. How much do those support people get paid? We probably are better educated and we get paid less, I bet.


----------



## 52 express (Aug 22, 2016)

Instant pay is Great.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

XLEX said:


> So i recently started driving again after uber changed their policy on acceptance because they were requiring SELECT to drive X in my market. I got my Uber debit card, activated it last weekend and drove monday. I wanted to test it out so i transferred the funds from the first two rides and sure enough it was instant. I get gas today on the uber card since i know there is close to $90 in my earnings. Sign in to transfer the funds and it says I'm not eligible for Instant Pay. Sent a few emails to support to no avail, they're saying its a test and that they will let me know when its available again. Anyone have any ideas how to get them to cut it back on? I've been with uber since feb 15', 4.8 rating with 400+ rides. Never had any issues.
> 
> Is this a system glitch or is it something i did?


Had the same problem today... Have no idea what the issue is. Just emailed support and waiting on the answer. Any updates from your end?


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

Update: So basically what happened was is that I asked to speak to the operations manager and then someone of essence emailed me and said that they would forward my issue to the proper team and that they would contact me at their earliest convenience. So I was like alright cool someone that actually matters has responded. I got an email the next day saying that they fixed my account and that it was an "error".

I must say, instant pay is pretty amazing. there is a limit of 5 transfers a day and 3,000 per month. The card can also only hold 50,000. Definitely would suggest it to everyone. I had daily pay before this and you automatically lose daily pay when you sign up so make up your mind on which one you are going to go with!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

instant pay isn't amazing unless it goes directly to my bank account, not ANOTHER card i'd have to carry


----------



## Rider87 (Oct 25, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> instant pay isn't amazing unless it goes directly to my bank account, not ANOTHER card i'd have to carry


It can go on your own debit card now just incase you haven't seen the update.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

XLEX said:


> Update: So basically what happened was is that I asked to speak to the operations manager and then someone of essence emailed me and said that they would forward my issue to the proper team and that they would contact me at their earliest convenience. So I was like alright cool someone that actually matters has responded. I got an email the next day saying that they fixed my account and that it was an "error".
> 
> I must say, instant pay is pretty amazing. there is a limit of 5 transfers a day and 3,000 per month. The card can also only hold 50,000. Definitely would suggest it to everyone. I had daily pay before this and you automatically lose daily pay when you sign up so make up your mind on which one you are going to go with!


Did you go to the office or just through email?


----------



## cargal (Oct 29, 2016)

There's a problem with instant pay this week and last week. Once I updated to the new app I noticed instant pay would work some days and others(yesterday) not working. Each time I had to notify Uber that it wasn't working. They're still working on getting me my money from last night. Also BOOST earrings or any promotions don't qualify for instant pay so they subtract that from your ride. It's deposited on Weds.


----------



## Sphinxsk8r (Oct 29, 2016)

cargal said:


> There's a problem with instant pay this week and last week. Once I updated to the new app I noticed instant pay would work some days and others(yesterday) not working. Each time I had to notify Uber that it wasn't working. They're still working on getting me my money from last night. Also BOOST earrings or any promotions don't qualify for instant pay so they subtract that from your ride. It's deposited on Weds.


Im having issues as well.. i hope its fixed by sunday 11pm..


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Is this instant pay going to Green Dot card?


----------



## MustangFvr (Oct 26, 2016)

BRAVO... Standing [email protected] ...it's not amazing.While it seems great and Uber is taking care of their partner drivers, they're just padding their own pockets. Instead of a false reward of instant pay, just increase our rates and add a tip feature on the app.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

After about 20 emails, they said they will have it back and working next week


----------



## UberedRI (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been waiting for almost 4 hours for my funds to be transferred to my account. I've tried contacting support several times and haven't even received a (automated) response to see what the issue is?


----------



## cargal (Oct 29, 2016)

UberedRI said:


> I've been waiting for almost 4 hours for my funds to be transferred to my account. I've tried contacting support several times and haven't even received a (automated) response to see what the issue is?


I'm thinking Monday. I haven't received my money yet either. I cashed out three times


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

cashed out using instant pay 3 hours ago. still hasn't hit my bank account. in the past, it always has been there instantly. emailed them...waiting for response.


----------



## Jdprod123 (Aug 21, 2016)

There is not a limit of 5 transfers I've done about 15 in a day once. Yes I know of the charges. There was a good reason for it. Anyway something is seriously messed up since yesterday morning with uber instant pay. All of my earnings are showing as $0 for the past 24 hours and I can't cash out. Anyone having this issue?


----------



## UberedRI (Sep 17, 2016)

I cashed out around 130pm didn't see the money until 1230am the next morning.


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Instant pay for me goes directly to the Uber website sign in screen. this app is malfunctioning real badly for me.


----------



## jnyerere89 (Dec 30, 2016)

Most of you are even lucky to have gotten your cards accepted. Uber won't even accept my Bank of America debit card and after further researching and calling, it seems that Uber is the one who once again is having the issues. Not BoA. I wonder if this is their ploy of getting Uber drivers to get their debit card.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

jnyerere89 said:


> Most of you are even lucky to have gotten your cards accepted. Uber won't even accept my Bank of America debit card and after further researching and calling, it seems that Uber is the one who once again is having the issues. Not BoA. I wonder if this is their ploy of getting Uber drivers to get their debit card.


BoA told me that we could not use our card like this.


----------

